# Ghoul behind the Tomstone Foam Filled Head Prop



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got done with this today. He is to be used behind a tombstone to scare the kids as he pops up from behind it! Thanks for looking!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww!

Great face! I like the winking eye.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! You are super talented! I love this one, but I totally adore the Hatbox ghost! You are a certified genius at mask making.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL! Thanks guys for the compliments!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well it would scare me, pop or not! Nice!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very well done. Great expression


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love it. That'll look great at night! Nice job.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wonderful! LOVE it!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome! Excellent coloring!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! I have now added a clear Black light spray so he will glow under a black light! Here are a few pics!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome GP!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice job. Looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks creepily gorgeous in blue


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! I love this effect on him as well


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

That's totally freaky! sweet head!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Suoercreep!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

This kinda looks like my grandma. Must be the hair. :googly:
Great job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

